# SoundStream RF3.6C Pre-Install review and pics



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I bought this set for my Mini Cooper and it will be powered actively by a JL Audio XD600/6. I like to listen to my drivers at my desk stuck in a towel to get a general idea of what they sound like versus all the other drivers I have listened to like this (100's).

Here is my initial thoughts:

Crossover:
Well built. OK-quality components and neat perforated sides. Didn't take note of the caps since they didn't stand out as being top end, just the normal stuff you find in most mid-level crossovers. I was not impressed by the screw terminals. They are built for 10 gauge or so wire and do not hold onto 16 gauge very well. I had to double over the wire and pay close attention when screwing them down. Tweeter has a polyswitch and level adjustments of -4dB, -2dB, 0dB, +2dB and +4dB.

Tweeter:
-Build quality on the tweeter feels very cheap. This is NOT an inverted and dimpled dome like the PPI tweets, this is simply a blue anodized aluminum dome tweeter. 
-Sound....well, let's just say I am probably going to be using different tweeters. I usually set my tweeters on top of the towel that the mid is wrapped in and point it at me. Set at 0dB, this tweeter sizzled and not in a good way. It was harsh and sounded overzealous. I listened to quite a few tracks and was not too impressed. I moved the jumper to -4dB and that tamed it quite a bit, but this bad boy is just a bit much. I will install it knowing that I am not at the mercy of the passive crossover and give this guy a chance.

Midrange:
-Build quality is OK on this, not as good as some I have held, but not terrible either. The grille is not removable and the basket looks to be a composite of some sort. The dust cap must be aluminum since it's anodized blue. The terminals are sturdy and appropriately sized.
-Listening to this mid was interesting, it seemed shouty, but I will blame that on being stuffed into a towel and being less than 2 feet from my face. I am assuming it will also need break-in time. Vocal quality was good, similar to the Fountek FR88's. I agree with other reviews that these little guys get LOUD. Jazz sounded smooth and life-like with a little edge on the saxophones. I think this midrange will be a competent part of my setup.

Midbass:
-Build Quality is great, looks like a much more expensive speaker. Anodized magnet cover is beautiful as is the phase plug and cone. Great looking driver! The terminations are screw terminals, so you can use a pair of spade connectors or bare wire, maybe even a ring terminal if they screws come out. The only thing I am not very fond of is there are slots for the screws instead of holes. This might lead to be a minor inconvenience and will not lend well to displaying the midbass in a door build unless you use the grille, make a trim ring or mount them from the rear.
-Listen to these kinda freaked me out at first. I tried them fullrange to get an idea of their top end and they really didn't sound all that great rolling off naturally. I'm not too sure how well they work in the 2-way set. I put the crossovers inline and this made these drivers sound great. They are very snappy, went low relative to my towel setup (LOL) and had a very ''Morel'' sound to them. Bass guitar sounded clean, drums were solid and powerful and the bass track I played made them do a little moving. They did freak my T-amp out as I believe they triggered the impedance protection. I grabbed my Fluke and measured 2.8 ohms, so these drivers must hover around 3 ohms nominal impedance.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You going to do a build log? I'm always interested to see what other MINI owners come up with.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You going to do a build log? I'm always interested to see what other MINI owners come up with.


Yessir, sure am. I expect to get started next week sometime when the weather is better.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like a familliar component set...

PPI PC3.65C - Google Search


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> looks like a familliar component set...
> 
> PPI PC3.65C - Google Search


Yessir, lots of similarities. Tweeter is completely different, but the rest of the set is very similar if not the same. Crossover for the PPI set has a lightbulb in place of the polyswitch on the crossover as well.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

nice little beginning of the review. I have been looking into these or the PPI versions for my e36 m3. Curious to see your impressions because I'd just rather run them passive and be done. Looking forward to your thread.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> nice little beginning of the review. I have been looking into these or the PPI versions for my e36 m3. Curious to see your impressions because I'd just rather run them passive and be done. Looking forward to your thread.


I'll see if I can get these setup to run passive on the bench. I am interested to see how they work together.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

updates?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> updates?


Working on building my system, gonna be a while


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Working on building my system, gonna be a while


Updates? Lets see those glen skills....


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Not with these speakers as they are mine now. Unfortunately my build log doesn't start until May. I found this thread via google because I was looking for reviews on these components.:laugh:


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Not with these speakers as they are mine now. Unfortunately my build log doesn't start until May. I found this thread via google because I was looking for reviews on these components.:laugh:


These fell prey to the ''upgrade before they get installed'' club! LOL


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> These fell prey to the ''upgrade before they get installed'' club! LOL


Been there, done that, even have a t-shirt for it!


----------

